# All Saints Church, Suffolk



## Rxcrose (Jan 27, 2013)

Taking regular road trips to churches all around Suffolk & Norfolk, i was excited to check out an old ruin. 
Ruin or not I have always found churches very interesting, the architecture, the glass windows, gravestones, the gardens, everything about them that holds so much history of the past that will outlive us all.

With the settling of snow this past week, i was excited to go and see this ruin accompanied with such vista.
Whilst soon approaching, and constant checking on the map, we see tall tree tops wearing snow and gradually getting closer and closer soon revealed the ruin. 

We head on out and we see freshly made footprints embedded in the snow, leading right for the ruin.
All around the church we see a number of different footprints made by a number of animals, a rather cosy home I would say during the winter. 
Just before we entered left to right there are red wooden sign posts of 'please keep of, private property'.

So only the main tower is dominant through out the ruins, and we spotted a hole where the stairs had been destroyed, and following it round the corner, high up we see people have ventured a little further right up the top and left their mark with graffiti. 

Not sure on the history so would love to find out any information anyone has on it!

My Page:


----------



## Wendy Lou (Jan 27, 2013)

That is neat!


----------



## flyboys90 (Jan 28, 2013)

Thats nice & peaceful,thanks for sharing.


----------



## urban phantom (Jan 28, 2013)

Nice work mate


----------



## Ellis (Jan 29, 2013)

I like where the stairs have been removed very unusual !


----------



## paulws1953 (Mar 13, 2013)

Hello.
New here and spotted that you would like some more info about this site.
Extensive research was done into this place by Robert Halliday, who I thank for allowing me to use information from his work, and I recently completed further research into the site and my article can be seen here:

http://www.kirtlingandupend.org.uk/index.php?id=26

It's actually in a village called Silverley, Cambridgeshire, which is right on the border of Cambridge and Suffolk. Just barely big enough to be mentioned in the Domesday Book, the village was reasonably active but disappeared during the next few hundred years with evidence to suggest it had disappeared completely by 1705.
The last request for burial at Silverley seems to be that of John Colet in 1564.
The article, about the whole village and surrounding area, is quite easy going.


----------



## smiler (Mar 13, 2013)

Nicely Done, Thanks.


----------

